# DSG problem.... 12 codes



## blackz151 (Dec 31, 2009)

I pulled these codes out of my dsg today. Now i have no gear select at all. Put it into drive an it makes no noise at all car goes no where. I tried the basic settings and eveything.


18201 - Transmission Output Speed Sensor 2 (G196): No Signal 
P1793 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 85360 km
Time Indication: 0

18228 - Pressure Control Valve 2 (N216): Short to Plus 
P1820 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 85089 km
Time Indication: 0

18115 - Interference in Mechatronic Module 
P1707 - 003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100011
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 85053 km
Time Indication: 0

17106 - Transmission Output Speed Sensor (G195): No Signal 
P0722 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 85360 km
Time Indication: 0

18115 - Interference in Mechatronic Module 
P1707 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 85109 km
Time Indication: 0

18115 - Interference in Mechatronic Module 
P1707 - 013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 85278 km
Time Indication: 0

18115 - Interference in Mechatronic Module 
P1707 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

18115 - Interference in Mechatronic Module 
P1707 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

18115 - Interference in Mechatronic Module 
P1707 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 38
Time Indication: 0

18223 - Pressure Control Valve 1 (N215): Short to Plus 
P1815 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

18115 - Interference in Mechatronic Module 
P1707 - 005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100101
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 38
Time Indication: 0

18115 - Interference in Mechatronic Module 
P1707 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40


----------

